# Puppies first shots



## Cindy3kids (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello, 

So my mother fell in love with our Ginger and is getting her own Havanese. We are going to pick him up today. The puppies had their shots two days ago. The breeder said that some of them got diarrhea starting yesterday and still have it today. I'm not sure how bad it is.

I'm just wondering if this is a common side effect of their first shots?


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

I did not get Lepto on the recommendation of my breeder but my pup was fine with first, second and third shots. Do you know what shots your pup received? I also delayed the rabies shot as that is quite traumatic for a small pup.


----------



## Cindy3kids (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm not sure what they have received yet. I'll have to check tonight when I go to see them.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome Cindy from Calgary. Yep quite common.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> welcome Cindy from Calgary. Yep quite common.


Common yes, but I personally would still be wary about receiving a pup who might be sick with something worse than a vaccine reaction. I would confirm whether or not the pup comes with a health guarantee, and what the breeder is prepared to do if it does turn out to be something worse.

Not trying to scare you Cindy, I am sure the pup is fine and it just a normal reaction to the shot, but it never hurts to be prepared. Best of luck to you and your mother, and remember that we want pictures!


----------



## MoirasNiceLady (Jul 11, 2011)

Mo got her 1st Parvo shot this morning about 9 a.m. When I came home at 5 she came to greet me at the door but wasn't as chipper as usual. I sat down with her on my lap which usually means a good lick and wiggle fest, she settled right down with her head on my lap. I took her outside to potty, she peed 3 times (not unusual for her) and pooped once (not her usual tootsie roll but not runny either). I gave her a small treat which she ate without enthusiasm, drank a little water and now she is laying on the floor. When I say her name she slightly raises her head, that is all. Should I be worried? I had a puppy die from parvo many years ago and I'm a little "gunshy" about it now.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I would have your own vet examine the pup soon and make sure to bring a stool sample to be checked.


----------

